# clarksville speedway



## lolagt (Sep 19, 2006)

I just took these pic's about a week ago.the track is tomy and about 4 years old. the table is 12'-5'6'' and the lap lenght is right at 74' .we use 3-6 volt deep cycle batteries for power. we race every thing from T-JETS to full blown G-3S.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I checked out the images in your Gallery. Nice looking design and I bet its a blast to race on.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Sweeet track you have.Good job!!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice track...*

Nice track...
And just where might Clarksville Speedway be? :lol: 

Scott


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I like the overall look. You've got yourself a great looking track that I'm sure is a hoot to run on. :thumbsup:


----------



## lolagt (Sep 19, 2006)

Clarksville speed way is about 10 miles south of wilmington ohio .


----------

